# 123 Electronics 300 second USB recording module issues



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I have the *300 second USB recording module from 123 Electronics. I am having trouble loading my track to it. *

*After I pick the track, a box comes up and say's *
*"wav Error press ok" *
*Then it say's*
* "Write Successfully!"*
* Then another box pops up and say's *
*"write next*
*(C:\PM66\temp.obj) Generated*
*You can use Write OBJ to write again next time*
*NEXT PM66 Cancel"*

*I'm not sure what I am doing wrong?*
*Any advice welcome.*


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

When you open the program, are you using "Run as Administrator"?


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I just click on the PM66 icon to open.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Right click on the icon and then select "Run as Administrator". Opening the program this way should solve your problem.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I tried that and still having the same issues. I am thinking the track I want is not formtted right. My track is formatted in rar instead of wav. How would I go about converting it over to wav?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this article on converting the file that may help:

http://www.ehow.com/how_5087271_convert-rar-wav.html


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

A .rar file is a compressed data format - try downloading WinRAR (Rarlabs.com) and uncompress the file. If you end up with a .wav file, you're golden. Otherwise, you may need to convert it further.


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

Rar is usually a compression tool, like having a file zipped.

Can you play the audio on your PC? If you can, then it must be able to open the rar file. Try right clicking on the file and see if you have a "Winzip" menu option, then under WinZip if you have an "Extract To..." option. That should let you extract the file which probably has a .wav or .mp3 extension.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to my beautiful wife, she was able to convert the file to a wav file and it works like a charm.:smilekin: I should have asked her 3 days ago. LOL! :rolleyekin:


----------

